# Guide to ordering coffee in Portugal



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you found the right coffee to suit your taste yet?
Here`s an interesting guide to ordering coffee in Portugal and an explanation of the many types available.
<Enjoy>


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Following on from this thread.........what`s your coffee of choice when at a cafe?
Mine is a Garoto.
I find the Bica too strong..........and i often wondered why the Portuguese take loads of sugar with it.........follow the link and you will also know what BICA stands for (allegedly)


----------



## Liesbetje (Aug 12, 2011)

The normal café (bica) is my favourite. At home in Belgium I never do strong coffees (I go for capuccino most of the time), but over here they had me converted within the week! With 4/5 of a sachet of suger, please!


----------

